
Half of European Men Share King Tut's DNA - User23
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-britain-tutankhamun-dna/half-of-european-men-share-king-tuts-dna-idUSTRE7704PB20110801
======
lioeters
Also..

> Every time you breathe, there’s a good chance that at least one of those
> molecules was exhaled by Julius Caesar in the throes of death.

[https://futurism.com/estimating-how-many-molecules-you-
breat...](https://futurism.com/estimating-how-many-molecules-you-breathe-that-
were-from-julius-caesars-last-breath)

